# GBAtemp auto-resize bug



## playallday (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm using chrome. just put the picture in spoiler tags.


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

Auto...resize?


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Auto...resize?




Meaning when you put a picture it won't blow up to its original screen res.

say you post a 1180 x 1150 picture.. It will be resized to actually fit the post and not be so damn ass large.

when clicked it will blow up to its orig size in which you have the zoom function available for said picture.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you have ad block plus enabled?


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you try putting them in spoiler tags yet?


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 30, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google chrome has adblock plus too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I've got the same problem now, and it worked before...


----------



## SifJar (Dec 30, 2010)

I have experienced this problem for a while in Google Chrome too. Annoying.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm experiencing this too, on both my laptop and desktop running Win7x64 and using Chrome.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 10, 2011)

Chrome user here too.
Stinks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'm just so happy that 502 error was fixed.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 10, 2011)

Strange... I have chrome and this never happend to me...


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 10, 2011)

Having this too, FireFox 3.6.x, don't really know the version number thingie details.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 10, 2011)

Fine for me with Firefox 4 RC1


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 10, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I have experienced this problem for a while in Google Chrome too. Annoying.


same, a while ago it worked when i turned off my ad-blocker but ever since adthwart became adblockplus it doesn't work whether i have it turned on or off (or disabled)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Fine with Firefox (currently on RC1, but I've been using 3.6.13 and beta 12 in the past). I opened Chrome to try it and I couldn't recreate the problem.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

chrome user here. at first while the pic loads, it's usually the original size then later it auto resizes. even in spoiler tags.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is that when it's still loading the image? Because in Firefox too it will load and resize once it has the final dimensions.


----------



## prowler (Mar 11, 2011)

Older versions of Highslide JS has problems with Google Chrome.

Updating to the new version of Highslide will fix it.

CALLING COSTY.


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 13, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Older versions of Highslide JS has problems with Google Chrome.
> 
> Updating to the new version of Highslide will fix it.
> 
> CALLING COSTY.


i've tried really freakin hard to find out how to install it but apparently it's server end so i guess we all just have to wait


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 13, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh.. It's a javascript which is implented in the code of the webpage~!


----------

